# Broadhead targets



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am the Range Director this year for the Hill AFB Archers club. We are looking at replacing our broadhead target this year. What we are proposing is to build a frame to hold 4 block style targets to maybe get more use out of the foam and keep up on replacement to avoid damaged arrows. 
So my question is what targets would be the best or longest lasting for broadheads? We are looking for an appx 20"x20" size. So far I have looked at the Shotblocker's, the 6 shooters, and the Yellow Jackets. Anyone have any experience (good or bad) with any of these?

Thanks.

P.S. For those of you wanting to join an archery club, the HAFB archers is now open to the public. There are some hoops to jump through to gain acces to the base but it is possible now. If you interested, send me a pm and I'll give you the skinny on how to join.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

FWIW, I've found that I get more use out of the cheaper targets (Yellowjacket), but here's why. The shot going in doesn't do as much damage to the target as pulling the arrow back out. A cheaper target allows more penetration and allows you to push the arrow on through and pull it out from the backside. Sure, you lose a vane every now and then, but big deal.

Here's an idea. With all the shipping material that comes on base, is there any foam padding that you could salvage for making your own targets?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Or, you could just require that everyone shoot EPEK XC3 broadheads into your targets. In practice mode they don't do any damage to a block target at all! :wink:

www.epekhunting.com


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Shameless, completely shameless. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats not a link to your Prince Albert is it? :shock: You have me gun shy now. :wink: :mrgreen: :lol: I was actually going to post something about EPEK broadheads, but I couldn't think of a clever way to do it, so like I always do when something gets challenging I give up. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

Not only do the EPEK heads do no damage to a block target, I hear they don't do much damage to deer either.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow tricky Ricky............just when we thought we knew who our friends were! :lol: 

I actually know SEVERAL Deer who would beg to differ with you.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

22, does this rock pile feller need to be taken out into the corn field?? Just say the word. _(O)_


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

Some people have such thin skin. You know I couldn't hit a deer anyway. Just wanted to see how alert the forum was.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I have had great luck with the yellow jackets also. They are fairly cheap and stop arrows well. I usually go through one a year between the wife and me.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Rock Pile said:


> Some people have such thin skin. You know I couldn't hit a deer anyway. Just wanted to see how alert the forum was.


Oh, we're awake.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

+1 for the Yellow Jackets


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Rock Pile said:


> Some people have such thin skin. You know I couldn't hit a deer anyway. Just wanted to see how alert the forum was.


Were awake enough to see that you have only 5 posts. What is up with that? We have missed your wisdom. I spoke with CP last night at the mini expo. He isn't nearly as handsom and knowledgable as you are..........you should hang out with us more often.


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

I didn't realize I was held in such high regard---Probably comes from looking in the mirror and listening to myself talk.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

HHMMM!!!

Back to the original post! 
I like to use 3d deer targets for my broadheads- Why?- because #1 they are easier to aim at in longer yardage situations and #2 I feel like I get a better view of just how far off my broadhead would be in the animal if they do not fly like filed points. Say for example in a block or cube target you may see a difference from broad heads and filed points and not think much of it, 3''- 4'' no big deal- well put that same 3''-4'' on a 3d target and that could be the difference in a kill or no kill !


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I've used the yellowjacket last year, but I like my current "Black Hole" target better than it, seems to hold up a little better and be easier to pull from. 

I'll have to agree the Epeks don't trash your target like regular broadheads do, I'm shooting them this year. 

I'm a member of the Hill Rod and Gun Club, I guess I'll be seeing you out on the range.


----------

